

Next HN Kansai Meetup: February 28th, Kyoto - sgdesign
http://hnkansai.org/

======
ekianjo
Here's the actual program for the event :
[http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/8883](http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/8883)

Planned talks

\- Hosting your Photos Online

\- The Life and Death of the Sega Saturn

\- Bento&Co's new service coming up in Japan

\- Developing with Meteor

------
atgm
Is there one of these for Kanto/Tokyo?

I really wish this had been posted more than two days in advance.

~~~
ekianjo
Co-Organizer here. There are posts every month about this event - but they
don't always end up on the first page of HN unfortunately. Check HNKansai.org
if you want to know about the next monthly event schedule.

Yeah, there are similar events in Tokyo, look for HN Tokyo meetup in HN Search
and you will find them as well. They have it every month too.

~~~
atgm
Thank you!

Edit: Hmm, they don't look as well-organized (no central homepage) and the
last post is from last October. :-/

~~~
pwim
The next one is in March:
[http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/9149](http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/9149)

All the events are listed here:
[http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)

~~~
atgm
Ahh. 2500 yen, huh.

~~~
ekianjo
But I heard you get really good food there, though :)

